# Silva or Fujita?



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

Who do you think will win?


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

hmm Either Silva by TKO Ko or Decision


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Dont know any names but ill go with Fujita cuz the name sounds cool. And sounds like he can make people submite.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

lol......

Silva has been the 205 Champ for 5 years.You haven't watched MMA unless you have seen The Axe murderer


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

5 years damn. Yea i havent seen any Pride PPVs, or any fights so...Yea i need to see some. I think Pride comes on FSN somtimes. I was watching a fight and i wasnt in the mood to fighting that night.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

are you going to watch the GP tournament??Or do you not get that PPV

ya know it may even be longer then 5 years ill have to look it up


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Here is his file

http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?fighterID=209


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

That guy looks like a beast and im sure he is.


----------



## Dandada187 (Jun 7, 2006)

I think this fight will be hard for Good ol Wanderlei....Fujita is one solid dude, just ask Fedor...ya if you didnt watch the fight Fujita almost KO the champ Fedor:cheeky4:


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

This is not going to be a walk in the park for Wanderlei. Axe Murderer or not, he's stepping in with a legit HW that fights well over 30lbs bigger than him. Kazuyuki "Iron Head" Fujita possesses a granite like chin and also one of the biggest batteries in any of the HWs that I've seen. He just gets going and going and going. Further, Silva is used to having people back up from his offense. Fujita's style is always going forward.

Aside from Mark Hunt, this is probably the worst possible fight for Wanderlei Silva.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Silva is mt MMA hero 

He can throw Good Submissions from his back and he has good Takedown D,I dunno how he's going to win im sure he has a plan.

As for Mark Hunt i think Silva won the last fight they had.Sila Mounted and took him down 5 times.(Another Fix for the Japs) i read an interview he said now he is just gonna go fow a take down on him.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

I think that Silva will get the win by decision. I don't see him getting the KO or a submission on Fujita. I could see him getting a possible TKO.


----------



## liverkick (Jun 11, 2006)

yeah no way wanderlei gets the ko, fujita has a head like a brick.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

I think Silva takes this via submission or decision. In my head I see the fight playing out a lot like his fight with Hunt, only Fujita is not as good a striker so in the end I believe Silva will get the decision if it goes that far.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Silva will win by KO/tko. This guy is awesome to watch


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Silva for sure by KO/TKO.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

Adora said:


> That guy looks like a beast and im sure he is.


You hit the nail right on the head. Silva is one of those fighters that when he is in the ring he truly does not care if he breaks every bone in his opponents body and tries very hard to do so. He is as relentless and brutal if not more so than any fighter out there.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

hmm I personly have no respoct for a fighter who does that in sanctioned competitions, on the street hey I am all for that. but to go out of your way to hurt someone in a competition is just showing a lack of respect and self retraint. its also just be a down right ass...


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

THats why i try never to miss his fights


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

now mind you I know fighters do expect to get hurt with in reason but this is competition not gladatorial combat where it is kill or be killed.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

The Don said:


> hmm I personly have no respoct for a fighter who does that in sanctioned competitions, on the street hey I am all for that. but to go out of your way to hurt someone in a competition is just showing a lack of respect and self retraint. its also just be a down right ass...


Yeah, I think that Vanderlei still hasn't gotten his Vale Tudo days out of his system. Back when it was all about f***ing people up more than about competing and being a sportsman. 

Believe me, I in no way would ever endorse someone going out there and trying to kill someone. That is the last thing we need in a fledgling sport like MMA is for people getting mamed for life or killed. We have enough groups trying to shut us down as it is.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

exatly plus who is going want to compete if you have to worry about being mained for life and such. that alone would kill the sport.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> Yeah, I think that Vanderlei still hasn't gotten his Vale Tudo days out of his system. Back when it was all about f***ing people up more than about competing and being a sportsman.
> 
> Believe me, I in no way would ever endorse someone going out there and trying to kill someone. That is the last thing we need in a fledgling sport like MMA is for people getting mamed for life or killed. We have enough groups trying to shut us down as it is.


He's an exciting fighter who has dominated his weight class for years,WHo are you to say he is bad for the sport??? He's a Star in Japan they dont seem to mind. 

*W*anderlei Silva one of the greatest fighters ever.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

I am a loyal fan of MMA and the Martial Arts in general, who doesn't want to see it get shut down AGAIN because of someone getting killed in the ring. I guess you don't give a s**t about the sport very much. It is a sport and not, as The Don pointed out, a street fight.

Some people are so obvious. You thought that I was talking about you instead of Rush in the other thread and you got angry so decided to make this bs statement aimed at me. That is some funny s**t.

BTW, I find it funny that The Don made the same statement, yet you only responded to me the way you did. :laugh: Can you say a** kisser who is scared of the Moderators?


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> I am a loyal fan of MMA and the Martial Arts in general, who doesn't want to see it get shut down AGAIN because of someone getting killed in the ring. I guess you don't give a s**t about the sport very much. It is a sport and not, as The Don pointed out, a street fight.
> 
> Some people are so obvious. You thought that I was talking about you instead of Rush in the other thread and you got angry so decided to make this bs statement aimed at me. That is some funny s**t.
> 
> BTW, I find it funny that The Don made the same statement, yet you only responded to me the way you did. Can you say a** kisser who is scared of the Moderators?


ROFL!!!

OK i said i dont know who Arm Bar is talking to on the other thread(It wasn't sarcasm)

And as for you knocking on one of the greatest fighters in MMA history is just plain stupid he hasnt injured anyone that bad.Cro COp knocks the hell out of people all the time.Rampage Jackson slams guys to hell SHOGUN FIGHTS THE SAME WAY AS SILVA!!....Man your one of those dorkysport fans that needs to shut his mouth.

And as for me kissing Mod A**??? LOL i didnt bother looking at his post all i saw was yours, But i think you better look at some of my early posts Bud see how much i respected the mods.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Okay Eminem and Sub by Armbar all you do on this forum is get into arguments with other people or each other and act like you know it all or want it your way. Sub by Armbar is a bigger dick who thinks he is a master on this forum because he claims to be older than people and thinks he knows everything about MMA. As Eminem, well he just naturally gets involved in arguments. Eminem can be cool sometimes but Sub by Armbar everyone is tired of you arguing in every thread. Just get out of this forum before you get banned like you did on Sherdog. Or just leave people alone and be nice. As Eminem already knows how to act nice he just gets involved into arguments because people don't agree with him like me.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Lol Rush your cool to i just got mad about you saying No one likes me(not that it matters i just took it as a diss)And telling me to shut up.
But screw the net fighting.


As for wandy i cant wait for him to win the Grand prix wat about yall!!?!?


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Eminem said:


> As for wandy i cant wait for him to win the Grand prix wat about yall!!?!?


Yeah, it's all cool. Just let Mr. Thinks He Knows It All argue by himself. I just got into Pride due to this forum and I think Wanderlei will win by TKO second round. I want to see him in the grand prix finals with Vitor lol. Vitor doesn't win this time.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Vitor isn't in the GP...


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

Eminem said:


> As for wandy i cant wait for him to win the Grand prix wat about yall!!?!?


I can't wait either, because I won't. His chances at actually winning the grand prix are low.


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

samurice said:


> Vitor isn't in the GP...


Dangit. I thought they might put him in since they recently signed him but I guess not. When did GP start this year? And I want to see Wanderlei have a rematch with Vitor. Vitor will look worse than my sig.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

^^LOL!!

Ye i would love to see Silva destroy Vitor in a rematch.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

The GP started in the last Pride (non-Bushido) event, which was about two months ago.

I don't think Wanderlei is going to win either. I think both Nogueira and Cro Cop (I want this match to happen, AWESOME rematch if it does) will beat him. And Josh Barnett could possibly beat Wanderlei too. Actually Barnett would probably be Wanderlei's worst matchup. So if Wanderlei's going to win, he's got his work cut out for him.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Silva Dominated Cro COp in their first fight.But Cro COp has improved alot.
Silva's training partner Shogun beat Nog by decision.

As for Josh Beating Silva lol???I doubt it big time.

Silva has a big chance of winning.Anyone can win this.Going to be exciting.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

So what? Arona beat Silva the first time, does that mean he'd win again? No, and he didn't, because Silva won the second time. Also, Shogun beat little Nog, not big Nog, huge difference. And just because Shogun beat little Nog doesn't mean Silva would beat him.

You're nuts for thinking Barnett doesn't have a chance against Silva. Silva's weakness is a strong person who can take him down and keep him there (like Arona). And Barnett is the best candidate in the GP to do that.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

samurice said:


> You're nuts for thinking Barnett doesn't have a chance against Silva. Silva's weakness is a strong person who can take him down and keep him there (like Arona). And Barnett is the best candidate in the GP to do that.


Or his first opponent Kazuyuki Fujita.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

> So what? Arona beat Silva the first time, does that mean he'd win again? No, and he didn't, because Silva won the second time. Also, Shogun beat little Nog, not big Nog, huge difference. And just because Shogun beat little Nog doesn't mean Silva would beat him.
> 
> You're nuts for thinking Barnett doesn't have a chance against Silva. Silva's weakness is a strong person who can take him down and keep him there (like Arona). And Barnett is the best candidate in the GP to do that.


You basicly saying he has a chance im saying he has a good one....Not a fact get it??


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

one thing to rember in EVERY fight.. Both fighters have a chance that is the beauty of competition its all the intangibles you can not measure like luck and such. may be a small chance but everyone has a chance, If I were to step into the ring with Chuck.. I have a chance all be it a very very small one.. but say chuck slips on my sweat as I am running away from him around the ring and then I pounce on him and use my ground skills which would be my only shot against him and get him in a choke before he can recover.. see a chance all be it a small one..


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Eminem said:


> You basicly saying he has a chance im saying he has a good one....Not a fact get it??


Yeah, but you're still completely nuts for thinking Silva has the upperhand in a fight against Barnett at open weight.


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Nah ive been told by people ive watched lots of fights,I think he has the upperhand:laugh:


----------

